# Finacial saving



## Mlugo1247 (Jul 8, 2011)

Can anyone reccomend a good book on how to manage your money and save. I am not managing my money very well and need some guidance on how to do so.


----------



## robert leachman (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave Ramsey is supposed to be good.
Has an app too


----------



## relapse98 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave is good. Some of his stuff may not make intellectual sense, but then neither does being in large amounts of debt. His plan works when followed.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hands down for me it is Dave Ramsey's Total Money Makeover. Seen him twice in person.


----------



## Casey (Jul 14, 2011)

owls84 said:


> Hands down for me it is Dave Ramsey's Total Money Makeover. Seen him twice in person.



This


----------



## JJones (Jul 15, 2011)

David Ramsey has several DVDs out as well.  I haven't read any of his books yet but what I've seen of him on DVD is some excellent stuff.

A quick search for him on youtube pulls up several videos that you might find interesting also.


----------



## Dow Mathis (Jul 18, 2011)

Ditto what's been said.  Dave Ramsey made a HUGE difference in the way my wife and I manage our money.  I'd also recommend finding and signing up for a course of Financial Peace University, a 13 week course in personal finance that Dave sells.  It's great stuff!


----------

